# Footwear / Clothing For Plowing



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

This may seem like an odd question, but it has come up before when I step out of a plow truck.... I have been laughed at many times...

I often wear sneakers, or even 'boat shoes' when plowing. This is when I know I am not going to have to get out of the truck to load salt, or shovel anything. I always have my insulated Gore Tex boots right there in the cab with me if I need them. When I was younger, I lived in boots year round, but now they hurt my feet when I wear them for hours on end, even laced loosely. With sneakers or comfortable light shoes, my feet don't hurt, and being a size 13 EEE they are easier to control the pedals with than bigger boots. In my Dodge Stratus I can press the brake and the gas pedal at the same time with boots on. In fact, that is how I learned to drive a manual trans vehicle when I was younger. Hold the brake, feather the gas with my right foot, let out the clutch with my left, LOL.

So, what shoes do you wear when you are out plowing?

I guess I can take it a step further and ask what kind of coat you wear when you are in the truck. Again, I have an insulated waterproof army field coat, with a flannel stuck in it, if I need it. I wear another flannel, insulated, with just a T shirt under it when I am plowing. If I have to get out, I put on the heavy coat, and button as many layers as I need. I also carry another spare flannel, in case any of them get wet. I also carry spare socks, and a T shirt just in case. Nothing will make you colder, faster than a damp shirt against your skin.

Like most of you, I also end up plowing with the windows down as far as possible most of the time.

I could never understand how guys plow with Carharts on, espacially the coveralls. I would roast to death like that. 

I may as well touch all the bases here and say I just wear my Levis, and no long johns. I also carry a spare pair just in case....

~Chuck


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

As far as boots go I have a pair of "Lehigh Safety Shoes". I've had them for years. They are kind of bulky as any winter boots will be. The pair I have are steel towed. Great for when the plow, bags of salt, snow blower, etc fall on your foot. Or for doing storm damage cleanups. They are winter insulated so your feet stay warm & dry, when your out fixing the plow at 3am or treading through the snow. My feet stay nice & toasty in the truck with a normal pair of socks. They make tons of different kinds from fire boots down to normal shoes. I got mine from my fathers catalog from where he used to work. I have wide feet & my father is worse at size 10, EEE's hardly are wide enough for him. You can order them any size or with you want. I think they have a web site. 

If it's warm out I will sometimes wear my normal hiking type boots out but they are not nearly as waterproof & usually leave my feet cold & wet.

Depending on how cold it is out I usually just wear a normal shirt w/ my fleece lined Car-hart. When it's really cold I'll put on thermals. I usually have the window open as well, unless it's flying in my face. I hate when they get you right in the eye.

Normal jeans, except when it's really cold I'll put on some thermals, it's usually not that cold out, but when it's -40 below windchill, ya gotta stay warm any way you can. On an extremely rare occasion I'll put on a ski mask when I gotta get out.

I do carry spare socks, pants, t shirt & fleece shirt along with a fleece blanket. Just in case something really bad happened, I got stranded or gridlocked in for a while.
I also carry a Thermos of hot chocolate & a couple bottles of Gatorade.

oh yeah, as far as gloves go. I have a pair of cheep knittted gloves for driving untill my hands warm up. If they get to wet or I'm fixing something I'll switch to mechanics gloves. If all else fails, I keep a pair of waterproof winter gloves, like the kind you wore as a kid.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Chuck, I definitely understand where you're coming from. I wear an old beatup pair of New Balance sneakers, lined long-sleeved shirts and jeans. I keep getting told by one customer that I have the wrong shoes on. I just can't get her to understand that it's way more comfortable. I do carry a pair of insulated boots, coat and coveralls in the truck, though. I, too, plow with the window open and have gotten a few facefuls of snow. 

It seems no matter how cold it is outside, the inside of both trucks stays pretty warm. I don't get out of the truck much and when I do, it's usually to talk to the customer after I've plowed so there's no snow to walk in. The heavy stuff usually just goes for a ride.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*plowing fashion*

I need to be as comfortable as possible, I think I can concentrate better with lightweight clothing and shoes and have a better feel with my feet . I have the proper clothing in the Cab ready to go actually carry 2 sets for those rainy storms . The only thing I need to get is one of those hats Fred Pickering had on in a pic he posted last winter


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Work boots here, and sometimes sneakers. For coat i have a Carhart look-a like w/ a hood i keep on the seat next to me, and a just a t-shirt underneath or sometimes a hooded sweatshirt.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Jacket's... we dont need no stinkin' jackets*

Timberland work boots, and jeans, and usually a long sleeve henly shirt and a zip up sweater shirt. a coat in the truckjust in case.

Insulated wrecker driver gloves ( just in case iI need to work on anythingoutside in the snow)

I drive with the window open too most times, but I really hate when I am doing residential and I get too close to the evergreens that line the drive.... not only a Face ... but usually a lap full of snow as weel... But thats what you get for not remembering to close the window.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

No matter what,I always wear some sort of steel toe footwear,just in case.I've seen way to may accidents happen,never can be to safe.

Because I'm usually in and out of the truck (and many other pieces of equipment) all night.I usually dress for the cold.I wear Carhart insulated cotton duck overalls,and a flannel work shirt.The cotton duck jacket stays in the truck beside me.Steel toe lineman boots (feltpacs) on really cold days,or insulated work boots when it's warmer.I'll wear the cheap green rubber insulated boots when salting,as they aren't affected by it.I keep the windows open and just enough defrost heat to keep the windows clear.

I also have a few of the hats like Fred wears.Might get laughed at a bit,but I'm never cold.I have a set of snowmobile mitts for working outside.I will sometimes wear a pair of motorcross gloves,or mechanix wear gloves while driving,as 40+ hours plowing can wear through some skin pretty quick.

One other thing we carry in all the trucks,are latex surgical gloves.If you need to do some quick repairs,or open a frozen gate,you can put them on,with a thin pair of cotton gloves,or mechanix wear gloves over top.They will keep your hands incredibly warm,yet give you the ability to work with small things like keys,nut and bolts,tools,etc.They also keep your hands clean,real nice if you have to change a blown hose or something dirty.


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

I also wear a hat (one of those helmet liners) i get rubbernecked but never been cold wearing one of those i beleve they are some of the warmest hats made


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

*Re: Jacket's... we dont need no stinkin' jackets*

Wow, I thought that I was the only one who is thinking about posting something like this. I thought that everyone would think I am nut. 

When plowing, I would wear flannel shirt with job shirt over it. I carry my Carhartt on side of seat so when I have to get out to shovel or something like that, I have it to stay warm. I also wear either leather insulated work gloves and Gore Tex snow gloves, when I am outside. I don't always wear my hat because sometime after shoveling or getting worked up for a period of time, you tend to get sweaty pretty quickly.

As far as footwear, that is what I was going to ask about. I was not sure if you guys wear snow boots, sneakers, work boots, etc. Because with snow boots, it seems to be impossible to be able to control your vehicle for a long period of time without getting uncomfortable. I also think that it would be a safety hazard. Those boots can easily touch two pedals at once. For me, last winter I would wear a wool socks with a pair of work boots. When my work boots get wet, I put on the other pair so I can stay dry but it did not work out that great. Both boots would get wet and it is not really a good thing. I do carry snow boots with me but sometime I don't switch with them during the route because it is very time consuming to switch between them, and heck there is a little room in the Toyota. 

This year I am looking into getting Red Wing waterproof boots. I think it should work out good for me. I would not consider getting one with steel toe. I bought a pair of work boots a few years ago with steel toe and it is not comfortable. It bothers me alot. I am not sure, maybe it is just the brand I bought at Ames. But if most of you are pretty happen with steel toe (probably different and better brands), I probably would reconsider. But I feel that it would be more comfortable without steel toes.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JCurtis _
> * I drive with the window open too most times, but I really hate when I am doing residential and I get too close to the evergreens that line the drive.... not only a Face ... but usually a lap full of snow as weel... But thats what you get for not remembering to close the window. *


Pretty familar to me. Early in snowplowing season, we usually would forget about those evergreen waiting to throw snow in our face and lap, but you learned quickly pretty much after a few plowing events. Soon afterward no more problem.  I think that those powered windows on my Chevy will come in pretty handy.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Stephen

Good point regarding big boots getting in the way with small pedals.Even in my Dodge,the big boots are a problem.I usually use my left foot for braking anyways when plowing,so it isn't as much of a problem.

If you want the protection of a steel toe boot,without the discomfort and coldness of one,Terra makes boots using the Thermatoe,which is some sort of fiberglass or kevlar reinforced plastic.Same protection,but more comfort,and not as cold as a steel toe.They are not cheap,but well worth it in comfort,fit and protection.

There are so many things when plowing,that could injure your feet.I will put up with a little bit of foot discomfort,to keep my feet intact.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Ahh,

Size 16 EEE red wing boots

Usually my uniform pants and shirt, if called in on the weekends it is usually Carrhartt Jeans and shirt.

Always take my Carrhartt jacket with me, and a pare of gloves, and sun glasses. 

Never seam to remember to grab a pair of sun glasses from the garage towards the end of the storm so i take them with me.

Geoff


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I wear shorts year round & will often wear them for plowing, if it's going to be a warmer storm. If it's going to be cold, jeans. I just bring my snowbaording jackets (one is for warm, one for cold days) for waterproofing to wear for times I have to get out while it's still precipitating. If I'm doing something dirty like a repair, I have an old waterproof, winter type jacket that I'll put on in case of stains, or just wear a regular rain jacket to stay dry. I have a pair of Car Hart coveralls also for those repair times, and for when I'm doing a salting shift where I'll be in & out of the truck often & getting dirty. Soon as the salting or repair is done the coveralls come off before I die of sweat! I just wear my regular Timberland work boots (or last time I bought a couple of pairs of Smith's & they have held up just as well). I spray them every few weeks during the winter season with the waterproofing & my feet never get wet. The other trick is to have 2 pairs rotating, so you can let one pair dry completely before putting them back on. I'll bring an extra pair & change them 12-15 hours into a storm & then change them back if the shift goes that many more hours. My feet stay dry, warm & comfortable. I used to bring sneakers for plowing & winter boots for shoveling, salting, repairs, etc. until I figured out following the directions on the waterproof spray can works & you can keep regular work boots dry. The key is to not get wet in the first place, that's what can make a long shift miserable.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I got a boot dryer and three pairs of boots. Never have a problem with cold feet. Gloves get tossed on low heat in the dryer. Having multiple pairs is the key, whether it be socks, boots, gloves etc.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Gotta love the boot dryer aye CT!My boots go on the dryer every night in the winter,even if you don't get wet,you still sweat and your boots are miserable the next day.
I wear insulated work/hunting boots,jeans,no jacket usually sweat shirt but i do carry Carhart bibs at all times,you just never know


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Ok, what I wear is gonna sound like nothing compared to what you guys do, but then again, Im not out there for hours and hours like some of you guys. I wear work boots, the ones that are tan, 1 pair of socks only cause 2 pairs seems to make your feet sweat and then they get cold faster, thermal underwear with a pair of somewhat heavy sweatpants. On top I wear thermal underwear, t-shirt, and a sweatshirt. No jacket, unless its rediculously cold outside. I wear those cheap gloves that are like $2 bucks a pair from like 7-11. Hat, I wear a baseball cap usually or a cupilini type if its extremely cold out. Thats it. Nothing too crazy. If its really really cold out, Ill put a second pair of sweatpants on top of the first pair, making 3 layers total. Oh another thing I do, maybe you guys do it too, when my gloves get wet, I throw them up on top of the dash where the heat comes out for the windshield to let them dry while Im driving to the next place or wherever. Usually by the time I reach for them again, they are dry and warm, hehe. Mike


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

When out working I wear a pair of workboots, a pair of old jeans or lined khakis, a lightweight long sleeve t-shirt, a Lined flannel shirt as a jacket, a baseball cap or a bandana, and always carry a pair of gloves. When I am going to be snow blowing during a storm i sometimes carry my big ol' Helly Hanson HD Rain gear too.


Jay


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

I never get to stay in the truck all storm. I have to get out and do a little shoveling or talk to a sub or walk into the coffee place. 
I wear waterproof gortex hiking boots, Jeans, an insulated flannel or wool shirt, corduroy ball cap, and carry a down parka and carhart-type overalls with me. Also 2 pair of gloves. Feet rarely get wet, and I pull the parka on if I am out of the truck for a length of time.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Hmm, seems like Im the only one that wears sweatpants to go in the cold, everyone seems to wear jeans.  Damn it, I hate being the oddball, lol.  Mike


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I wear sneakers plowing when i know i wont be getting out of the truck. when i do get out of the truck i have a pair of snowboots that i keep behind the seat. i try to keep a extra sweat shirt in the cab just in case as well. when i shovel and its snowing i get wet and i can just chang into the extra sweatshirt.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I have to get out and shovel so i usually wear jeans, work boots, a t shirt, sweat shirt, and my jump suit. It keeps me warm when i have to get out and shovel. The suit covers the top part of my boots so it helps to not get as much water in my boots.

Sometimes i bring an extra sweatshirt along. That jumpsuit i have keeps me warm even on the coldest days this winter.


Bryan


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

I alway's wear my snomobile boots. They are very light waight. When I do have to do some shoveling, my feet stay warm and dry.
I hope all of you have a good summer.


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Mike 97 SS : you are not the only one that wears sweat pants  i do to and if the going gets tuff i put two pairs on so both of us are oddballs


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The responses to this thread surprise me a bit. Many dress way to lightly IMO. I was a Boy Scout, the motto was "Be prepared".

I dress for the conditions. I wear "Rocky" winter boots with thinsulate liners, jeans and a insulated flannel at temps above 30.

25 to 30, I'll add a down vest, which usually comes off after the first 1/2 hour, but it's there if I need it.

25 and below, add longjohns, scull hat, lined gloves. I also pack a blanket, just in case. Even though I've got a lot of confidence in my truck, there's always that chance I'll have to walk 1/2 mile to flag the tow, or wait in a cold truck for help.

Oh yeah, I've also got a nice fleece vest that CT18fireman gave me


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Pelican, you are right by saying that you pack extra stuff just in case something happens where you have to walk to get help or sit in a nonrunning vehicle (no heat) to wait for help. Always better safe than sorry. CT, where is my fleece vest? Hehehe. You cant just give Pelican one and the hell with the rest of us.  Mike


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

"Damn it, I hate being the oddball, lol. Mike"

You sure fooled me with that one!  


Pelican,
I'm actually not a big fan of typing, so I didn't list everything LOL. But I do bring along a complete spare set of clothes to change into should I need to, and I have extra "layers" for any particularly cold events. But the stuff I already mentioned keeps me plenty warm if I get out of the truck for any extended period.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

I dress very light, usually just a T-shirt, jeans, and sneakers. But I am one of the few that likes to keep my window closed so it is always warm in the truck. I too was a boy scout though and I pack enough stuff in the truck with me so that if I had to walk any distance I would be fine.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

I guess I'm like most of you, I like to be comfortable while plowing  . I wear what most people do, but I bring along extra layers in case I get wet or it turns out to be a lot colder than anticipated  . Part of the reason I like to plow with a t-shirt and jeans is I keep my truck as hot as I can stand it (to the point that after awhile the glass gets almost too hot to touch) and open the windows to balance it out. I try to melt any snow on contact with the windows. 

As far as foot wear goes I use the standard work boot but I wear socks called "coolmax" that repel moisture and keep away the foot itch that wool socks give you. Most clothing with goretex is also a great way of keeping the moisture from refreezing after you sweat. I have the advantage of plowing within two too three miles of my house so if I have a disaster I can usually get home within 10 to 15 minutes max.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

LOL I hear that Arc packs an extra change of clothes for no other reason than just in case he has an accident when he hits a bump or manhole while plowing. 

Yea i agree with Mike whats up with that wheres my official CT vest. Im a vest wearing guy 


Jay


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

I like to wear two pairs of red wing sox, and regular redwing work boots, a pair of jeans, and usually an undershirt, t-shirt, and sweatshirt. I also have a hooded carhart jacket (that usually ends up riding shotgun after an hour), gloves, and an extra pair of sox and a couple bottles of water are in the arm rest.:waving:


----------



## CMLLawnservices (Feb 22, 2003)

Well since i don`t plow i snow blow in my tractor , i wear the same as i do snowmobling around here ( if i go touring with freinds i wear my columbia jacket and mossy oak bibs) carhartt bibs , carhartt bomber hooded jacket , with a t-shirt under it , some times a hoody. jeans or dickies work pants under the bibs, if its 8 inches or under i wear my terra wildsiders with thinsulate , a big snowfall i wear my baffin hunting boots, those rubber ones with a felt liner. a peak hat , or a watch mans touque.my snowmobile gloves that go half way up my forearm or deer skin work gloves. 
Look in the pic; the black rubber/canvas material over the engine openings funnels all the heat off the engine into the cab and it gets really hot in the cab, so i always have a window open 1 or 2 inches, and i usually end up in my t-shirt and bibs. it is quite a shock being in that cab at like 90 degrees and comming out after 2 hours at the gas station to re fuel, or to pound all the ice off the back of the blower from back dragging.
I spend a good bit of time in this machine in the winter, i`m gonna get a car radio from the salvage yard and hook it up and have 2 6X9s goin , so i can listen to the radio while i blow snow.


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

Seems like most of us are on the same page with this one.... People laugh at me when they see what I wear... light uniform type pants a t-shirt and sneakers... I do have a hooded sweatshirt with me for when I get out of the truck... but I don't even own a coat. never have. people don't realize how warm it can get in a truck. you have to keep the heat on to keep the windows clear so you always end up with the side window down.... and still sweat...


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I couldn't imagine being out in a snowstorm without a coat.If you ever had to walk to get help,your screwed.I know most of us all carry cellphones,but I still wouldn't be without my winter gear....you never know what can happen.


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

I agree wildman. in my area the cell service sucks i live next to Lake Ontario and half the time i get no service so i at least have a coat and hat too.I even have the old cb raido too.


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I don't worry about that... I do all residential and and the farthes one from my house is less than 5 miles away so if i gotin trouble i could walk home and I do have a sweatshirt in the truck...


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I figured you were probably close to home 

Just gotta make sure you remember to grab one if you have to go further out from home.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I don't think I'd want to walk 5 miles in a snowstorm in sneakers and a t-shirt. Even if you could keep my stride (36" inseam) you'd be in the weather for an hour or more. That's plenty of time for frost bite to set in on a cold windy night.


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I don't have a coat to grab... I haven't owned one in years... I used to work outside all year for a builder and never wore more than a hooded sweatdhirt... everyone always thought i was insane.... they were probably right...


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I wouldn't have to... I know everyone and i would get a ride in short order... I've done it many times...


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*What I have on or in the truck ?*

What I have on is very lite & comfortable  But have all the heavy winter clothes in the back seat but have only needed them 4 times in 28 yrs. :waving: I guess I've beeen lucky over the years  .


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

*PPE*

If you work for me, you will have read and understood our company safety manual, which states "we will provide necessary personal protective equipment and instruction for its use and care" So you will wear approved safety boots, reflective clothing, appropriate winter clothing ( not provided) when outside the vehicle.
You will be aware of hazard assessments on each property we plow, of safe work practices, and job procedures. You will have read our company safety rules, and personal protective equipment policy. You will have read and understood our maintenance program, training and safety measures, company inspection policies, investigation policy, environmental policy, and harassment policy. You will attend regular tool box meetings, and safety committee meetings to voice safety concerns, in other words this ain't a hobby anymore!

Bill


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

i'm usually in and out of the trucks and loaders, for the entire duration of the storm. depending on the temp's, i normally wear jeans with thermal's underneath, a sweatshirt with another zip-up hooded sweatshirt/ jacket, and my carhartt jacket is close by at all times.

i have a pair of waterproof insulated redwings, and i wear only 1 pair of socks, 2 pairs and i start to sweat.

assorted hats and gloves are in the truck. i'll wear a baseball cap when driving, and a wool hat when outside (as needed).

i have extra sweatshirts behind the seat.

i also keep my window open while plowing


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

> appropriate winter clothing


Milligan, that safety manual is a great idea, but the above line is wide open to interpretation. Look at all the variations found in this thread. You might consider being more specific in future printings. It's just something that jumped out at me.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

Not to disagree for simply for the sake of being disagreeable, but I think there's a certain amount of protection in the interpret-able nature of the statement. If the guy chooses his own clothing and complains that it's too cold, obviously *he* has not chosen the "appropriate" clothing.

As far as the rest of the thread, last winter I was too lazy to put on work boots some of the time and just wore my old sneakers. By the time I'd spread calcium on sidewalks a few times the leather uppers got so hard and shrunken while the rubber soles weren't affected, they began to curl up and look like elf shoes....


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yea, I agree. Some people can take the cold better than others and dont need to wear tons of clothes to stay warm, just like some people can tolerate the heat very well and dont mind 100 degree days while others are dying out there, such as me.  I think you should wear whatever you feel is appropriate for that particular day, and it wouldnt be a bad idea to carry a few extra things, just in case. If you freeze your butt off that day, then you know for next time to dress warmer. There has been days I didnt dress properly to go to work and believe me, you dress better the next day cause you dont forget how you froze your butt off the day before, haha. The cold isnt too bad, its the wind usually that gets ya. You can have a 20 degree day and it wont feel bad if there is no wind. You have the same type of day with gusty winds, and you had better dress to be out there for hours on end. This is my story and Im stickin to it.  Mike


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Well said Mike i dont like to dress to warm because the truck gets warm plowing anyway, on the other hand i like to have a jacket to battle the elements in case of a breakdown or emergency, but If something major happens I carry a cell phone. I dont usually do shoveling or walkways and if i did i would just have a sweat shirt on anyway because you generate heat by working anyway, unless it is real nasty out then i put on the jacket and go to work


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I'll bet our old pal Casey could give us a crash course in staying warm 

I'm not much for the summer heat and humidity,i'm much more comfortable in the winter.when i worked construction the only "extra" clothing i wore was a thermal shirt and a hooded sweatshirt with my Carhart bibs,i too was called crazy but i really was comfortable,i hate jackets,i find them to restrictive,especially with the hands on construction work we got into,i liked to be able to move around.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

What it really boils down to, is be prepared. I carry a gym bag with all sorts of items in it, not only clothing. What I was originally asking, is what you actually wear the most when you are plowing.

I am glad this thread went into more detail, as it will be a big help to anyone doing a search on clothing.

In my gym bag:

Disposable hand warmers. (never needed them yet)
Leatherman Tool
Mini Mag light
Electric Socks
Lighter
2 flannel shirts (lined)
Levis
2 pairs of socks
2 t shirts
Gore Tex hat, with fuzzy ear flaps
Gupaline hat
cell phone charger (110v in case the car charger dies, I can recharge my phone)
Mini cassette recorder for documenting the entire storm
Mini cassette tapes
Batteries for Mini cassette recorder and electric socks
Large trash bag (good for many uses, especially a wet loader seat)
Paper towels


I keep rain gear in the truck. I keep my army jacket with liner in the truck as I said before. I also keep 2 pairs of gloves, one is a 'ski glove' and the other is a standard leather work glove for loading salt. I ran out of the insulated rubber gloves I used to wear for salt, but my father just gave me another pair. They are great. Wet plastic bags of salt are not a problem to handle like they are with any other type of glove on. I will still carry the leather gloves, for items that would destroy my ski gloves.

I also carry a thermos. When I head out, it is full of coffee. I can refill it with coffee when someone makes a run, or soup. Depending on what truck I am driving, I also sometimes carry a small (8") squeegee on a short (24") wooden handle. It is great for wiping the fog off the passenger window while still buckled in the driver's seat. It is also good for cleaning the salt off the door glass and rear window.

Like I first said, our motto is "Be Prepared" (or it should be).

And I am a snow man, I have zero tolerance for heat. It make me ornery. The hotter it gets, the meaner I get. Just ask my wife!  

~Chuck


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Chuck I think you should put together a Plowsite.com survival kit maybe with a small duffle bag with a Plowsite.com logo on it. What do you guy's think?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I think this is a great thread, and I would appreciate it if someone else would vote for it (at the bottom of the page). I voted, but it takes 2 votes for the results to be displayed.

~Chuck


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

exactly where do you sit in the truck after you move half your house into it?

you got your vote:waving:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Arc, if you think what I listed here is a lot, you should see the list on my site of the full arsenal of tools and gear I used to carry in my 80 GMC when I was out plowing solo. It all fit, and plenty of room for me in the truck.

Thanks for the vote. I'd like to see it used more often when we have a good, informative thread going.

~Chuck


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The type of plowing operation can also be considered as to what is needed for "survival". One truck I run is in radio contact with a fully equipped shop with 3 mechanics and a service truck. There are also about 30 other trucks monitoring that would be 10 minutes away or so if my driver were to need help. His needs aren't all that great.

The truck I run is solo however, and I'm in a rural area doing residential driveways. If something happens to me, I'm basically on my own to either repair, dig myself out, or wait 'til a tow is available. On major storms, many of the tow operators refuse to leave their warm garage. So I prepare for the worst, I've had a mild case of hypothermia in the past and have seen the effects it can have on judgment and otherwise. Staying warm is essential to staying healthy.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> There has been days I didnt dress properly to go to work and believe me, you dress better the next day cause you dont forget how you froze your butt off the day before,


When there's a big change from one day to the next, did you ever notice, just looking at people on the street, that probably 20% are always dressed for yesterday's weather? If it was 80 yesterday, and 50 today with rain, they'll be in a tank top and shorts....


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Some gore-tex boots and some snow pants, t-shirt, sweat shirt and a jacket in reach......it can be get very warm right int he beginning then after a while i get cold so im prepared for anything


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I usually wear my big LaCrosse waterproof insulated boots, a pair of jeans, sometimes long johns underneath. a t-shirt and a sweatshirt, then my Carhartt coat. Sometimes when its especially cold, or I know that I will be out of the truck for a long time, I will wear my Carharrt coveralls.

When in the truck, I'm usually just wearing the sweatshirt, sometimes the t-shirt, I can't stand to get too hot, and yes, the window is almost always down, unless I am getting pelted with snow.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

My favorite plowing outfit is a T shirt (sometimes I'll add a turtle neck) with an LL Bean Hurican shirt on top. I wear the same pair of boots year round - Asolo AFX 520 GT's (leather gortex boot with high ankle support). I wear smart wool socks in the winter, either expedition weight if I'm going to be outside much or generally just the hiking weight ones for normal wear in truck. When it's in the lower 20's, about three hours in an open skid loader and my feet will begin to get a little chilly. I prefer to wear khaki's if I can, maybe blue jeans. The Bill's Khaki's are heavy weight and hold up well. When I'm loading salt by the bag I'll wear carhardt bib overalls and a hooded carhardt sweatshirt. That way when I jump out of the truck I can flip the hood up. I also carry my carhardt jacket, but rarely wear it unless it's really cold or windy. On my head I'll wear a wool ski hat with fleece inside with ear flaps. 

Gloves, I have gortex ski gloves for extended periods of time outside. I like to use jersey gloves to load salt or for quick trips outside. When they're wet I through them on the dash or under the floor heater. Rotate two pairs. 

In my duffle (Craftsman tool bag) I carry the following:
Maglight (3 D battery)
Maglight (2 AA battery)
Channel locks, pliers, wire strippers, screw drivers, etc.
Electric tape
Extra plow pins
Extra sweatshirt
Gortex jacket (use it for rain coat if necessary or whatever)
Trash bags
Watch cap - just in case I loose my other hat
12 pk jersey gloves for when I trash the others
Extra pair of socks (which I never need)
Roll of paper towels

In my "briefcase"
Operational and Route binder
Maps
Digital camera
Tape recorder, cassettes and extra AA batteries
Calculator, clip board/pad of paper for notes

In my tool box outside I have a bunch of stuff:
Jumper cables
tow chains
shovel
Sometimes the jump box
1 qt hydraulic oil 
1 qt engine oil
1 gallon washer fluid

We don't plow in rural areas so help is never far away. I also don't set up each truck with tow chains, jumpers, etc. I assist if someone calls and needs help getting out. I'm not too mechanically inclined so we drive newer vehicles where I don't have to worry about fixing something that I don't understand. Since we go over the vehicles after each snow storm to top off fuel, washer fluid, check other fluids, etc., we rarely need anything out on the road. But you never know. I think I've given away more of my supplies over the years to other guys out on the road who were unprepared compared to what I've used.

When I read Chuck's list in his book a couple of years back it really got me thinking about what should be in each truck. This winter I'll make a Craftsman tool bag (navy blue) for each truck and a rubber tote. Easy to pull from the truck in the off season and put it on the shelf. 

I think the key is having a system for organization for each truck so that you don't hear over the radio, "I can't find it" "I don't have it" "Someone must have taken it..." etc.


----------



## drobson (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm like a lot of others, I don't like to dress too warm if I'm going to be in the truck most of the time. Face it, the truck is like being indoors with the heat on. I wear boots, but sometimes just gortex hiking boots. Jean, and a t-shirt or sweatshirt. I keep my Carhart short barn coat with me in case it's really cold and I have to get out of the truck for a long period of time. If I'm only getting out for a minute I will not bother with the coat. The difference in comfort from being bundled up or just dressing lightly is incredible and takes it's toll in just a short time when out plowing.


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

I wear ehier my steel toed boots or my baffin boats usualy my baffins for snow and then i live in my steel toed. I also think somone should make up a plowing survival kit.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

I usually wear a pair of these: http://www.meshwear.com/ with a Tshirt and possibly a light jacket.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Chippewa logger boots (soral snow workboots when its really cold or snowy w/ gators that go half way up the calf and over the boot on the 12"+ storms), carhartt pants, under armer cold weather undershirt and either a carhartt sweatshirt or under armer long sleve shirt.
On the cold days I break out the flannel lined carhartts.
Always wool socks and always carry my North Face gore tex jacket and insulated water proof work gloves.
I am a firm believer in synthetics and wearing several layers so you don't get to hot and can shed layers but still not be bulky while wearing many layers.
Yes it is expensive but being warm and dry is so worth much more than that.
James


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

slippers, sweats, and a t-shirt. I keep a pair of boots, apair of jeans, and a coat in the back seat


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Ya know just standard equipment..

Bermuda shorts, flip flops, hawaiian shirt...I like to be comfortable. But I keep a pair of socks in the truck just in case


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

I throw my waterproof, windproof, heavy camoflage hunting jacket in the backseat along with a couple pairs of gloves, a pair of Sorel boots, and stocking cap. I wear my camo fleece pullover or a sweatshirt, ball cap, and these boots pictured below. The boots are great, comfortable, can get out and walk around without having to worry about getting wet or cold feet.

Buck


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

haha i just wear regular tennis shoes and a T shirt if its really cold out i might wear a sweatshirt. it sucked though one storm the ford i was plowing with the window motor burned out so i had to plow for 10+ hours straight in the -20 weather.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Redwing shoes, jeans, Under Armour, sweatshirt, and a cap.
Carry the coveralls in the back just in case, and next year I will be buying one of those lime green jackets with the reflective strips on it.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Yall need tinted windows like me...........Im a member of the buck naked plowers club.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*poor timing*

that is a hard thread to follow,..ooooooh

Boots: went back to an old pair of gortex/lightinsulated (but waterproof) boots with
thin soles with light lugs-- better pedal feel

Socks are medium weight "smart wool" --keep an extra in the duffle bag if needed

Pants- light sweats under Carhart bibs (not insulated) Dang if I hate pulling up my 
pants or getting a cold blast down the backside. Nice and loose and can keep the cell
phone in the chest pocket.
The sweats come in handy so if I do get a break,.. I can pull off the Carharts and not
be wondering around in long johns

Shirt(s) T, maybe a long-john top (weight depends on temp outside), wind-shirt over
(Goodwill for $6ea) and then a Woolrich wool vest over or under the bibs (depending on
whether I plan to be outside much) I have a pony-tail so I stay collarless and seems
more comfortable on my neck.

Cap- only went wool pullover when temps and windchill got severe- once

Keep heavy gear in a duffle -- just in case we break or help someone else
Still carry my first Sorels behind the seat ( 1976 vintage with felts)

But 2 special gear: 
1. Nike biking gloves. Nice and tight fit, fingerless for being able to pack my pipe without
having to remove gloves, push the tiny buttons on my phone or the 'radio' (are they still
called radios??) Less wear on the hands since I mounted a suicide-knob on my wheel.
Heavy gloves will fit over these so I wear the bike gloves all day.
2. Blue-blocker sun'glasses' ( clip-ons over my regular glasses) really relieve the brighter
gray days and help when it is snowing. Much easier to see the differences in the snow
--no longer looks white on white. Takes awhile to get used to.

Looking forward to taking less time to get dressed !!

tc, KC, and Jetta


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i wear my chippewa loggers. jeans. t shirt and sweatshirt. have a reflective jacket and coveralls in the truck. and cant forget the carhart hat. also keep 2 pairs of gloves. fleece ones and waterproof thinsulate ones.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I usually wear Tennis shoes but do have pair of snow boots that are like thin sorels. Even w/ them on my feet are usually too hot & come home w/ cold, wet feet. Good pair of jeans-not usually long johns but sometimes.
My favorite jacket is a carhart look alike w/ hood. Under that I wear a long john shirt and my company "T" over that. Thats usually warm enough for around here. If its colder I'll wear a double lined hooded sweatshirt and the long john shirt. Most of the time my jacket 's in the cab w/ the windows open while plowing and cracked while on the road I have a pair of jersey/leather palm gloves and 2 different pair of leather gore tex lined gloves that work pretty well. Gloves go down by the heater when they get wet. I don't put things on my dash 'cause I'm "vertically challenged"! 
My favorite hat is my Salt Dogg cap that I got w/ my spreader. I like the saying on the back of the hat. If I have to go out I'll put on a stocking cap & pull over my hood.

* I don't need to get out of my truck much. I have a Salt Dogg spreader and the 3 sidewalk accts we have aren't that big and I have someone else do them.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

gortex snow cat boots. 200grams. Best boots for traction in snow and ice I've ever had.
mid-weight jacket with wind protection and reflective band for getting in an out of the truck
coolmax cycling hat or coolmax cycling ear warmer
coolmax long johns for longer periods outside the truck
long sleeve t-shirt

Still looking for warm, water proof gloves that still allow finger movement.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I usually wear steel toed work boots, occasionally I will just wear hikers. Depends on the weather. Flannel lined jeans, T shirt, with any of the 2: thermal, henley, or sweat shirt. If it is really cold or snowy I will wear a vest to brush off the snow and stay dry.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

i wear a good set of boots (GOR-TEX) and a long sleeve shirt, sometimes a sweater, whatever, since i don't have to get out of my truck, and the heaters always going, i wear light clothing. I do have a big puffy -40below coat on the other seat if i break down tho.. and gloves / hat / etc


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

never put this much thought into clothing.

i guess if it is a full day outside i wear llbean hiking boots, jeans, shirt and overshirt and a army jacket with liner.

if im just going out to do a first round plowing in the morning i drag myself out of bed and i go out in sweat pants. no socks, my sneakers half on with the backs down like flipflops, and a t-shirt with a over shirt which is bottoned or unbuttoned depending on how cold i feel. 
truck has a heater. even with the window down i dont really give this much though unless i plan on being out shoveling for long periods or in freezing rain working.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

red wing steel tow boots, carhart jeans , t shirt tucked in with bottom coveralls. a sweater over that. for back up gear i have a heavy carhart jacket, sweater, 2-3 tshirts, sweat pants, 2 pairs of socks, sneakers,boots, and 3 different pairs of gloves. waterproof orange ones, cotton/leather work gloves, and fingerless cotton gloves. because lets face it trucks never break down and it dosent snow in buffalo ny hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!prsport


----------



## Blazin (Mar 18, 2007)

I wear steel toe Herman Survivor work boots, they are lightly insulated. As far as pants a pair of jeans or Carhart work pants, a t shirt and a sweat shirt. I keep a dry pair of boots and socks behind the seat, and a Carhart jacket with me. Also a winter hat, a couple pair of work gloves, a couple pair of insulated gloves, & a couple pair of light knit cotton gloves.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

You gotta have muck boots light like sneakers but warm as can be and waterproof. I like to call them my sheepin boots if you know what im saying. I just wear a sweat shirt adn a carhart jacket in the back. I like to wear Labonville logger pants they are dry and warm.


----------



## chazmanian (Oct 17, 2007)

I went a little overboard this being my first full year and all.....

I bought a pair of very expensive vasque super alpinista mountaneering boots. Good for subzero ice glacier climbing, and attempts to scale the peak of everest and pushing my snowblower down the sidewalks....$220.00 mistake:crying: might wear them in super deep wet snow though as they are very warm and very waterproof. I do keep em' in the cab just in case I see a mountain that needs climbed.









When I realized that this footwear was just to difficult to drive in I went with a pair of cabela's old school all leather with gore-tex hiking boots. these are amazing. As light as a pair of tennis shoes and easy on the foot. Waterproof and perfect. They were on sale so I bough a second pair for next year. These are cabela's version of the danner Mountain light a $230.00 boot. Same exact boot as the danner. Price from cabela's? $90.00


----------

